# Recommendations on the Puritans and older writers on the Davidic Covenant?



## JTB.SDG (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm starting to dive into studying the Davidic Covenant. I know that many of the Puritans didn't necessarily deal with David in their writings on the covenants, but I also know there are treasures tucked away that I'm not aware of. I know John Ball and Francis Roberts deal with David, as well as Jonathan Edwards later. Does anyone know of anything else from the older writers? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 30, 2018)

The two main works I am aware of are AW Pink's "The Divine Covenants" and Palmer Robertson's "Christ of the Covenants" though I admit these are more modern works. Good coverage of the Davidic Covenant though.


----------

